# Oh my gosh... most bazaar reason to oppose merger



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I was reading the comments at the FCC on the merger and came across this one:

http://gullfoss2.fcc.gov/prod/ecfs/retrieve.cgi?native_or_pdf=pdf&id_document=6513284124

This guy wrote a US Senator to oppose the merger. He is afraid the merged E/D* will need a federal bailout that will take money away from the US HEALTH CARE SYSTEM... that is right, if the merger goes through the US HEALTH CARE SYSTEM will fail or Social Security will go bankrupt.

Now we know who to blame when Social Security is bankrupt and people do not have health care... Echostar and Charlie!


----------



## xcableguy (May 1, 2002)

I believe that although there are a few off the wall thoughts there, the guy was simply trying to convey what working conditions are like at E


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i'm willing to conceed that all our social ills are the result of charlie ergen's mendacity...lol

(btw-i don't as a habit point out other people's typos, considering how bad mine are, but the title of this thread is EXACTLY one of the reasons i'm going back to college and getting my teaching degree....lol)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey i like my satellite TV. but should a combined E/D or even just one of them go under I will not view like I view a failure in the steel industry. While there are certainly arguments saying let ANY failing company die I at least see why the major industries are viewed differently. I don't think that Charliue Chats are vital to the natioanl security.

Now if DNN with Laurie Farkas was still on I might have a different viewpoint altogether.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Why not, there are people here who blame Charlie for all of are problems, why not add a failing health systome to the list.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not to mention the contribution to global warming caused by all those TPs kicking out the watts.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

All kidding aside, this is really a sad story...sad for what happened here and sad because of how illiterate this person apparently is.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Agree with mn. While it's too bad this person appears to have been injured, I just hope this isn't an indication of the quality of education of the typical CSR. 

Obviously this person never heard the warning "don't let the door hit you on the way out".


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i knew charlie was the devil when the code on my remote for the tv was 666!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Someone else would buy the company out being that many customers.


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

I came to the inescapable conclusion that this fella is a complete and total psychopath in addition to being under-educated. He's also sadly under-informed about the issues that he seems to be concerned about.

Firstly, the chance of a combined E/D failing are about half-way between zero and zilch! It would probably take over the dominant spot (from "cable") as the #1 source of tv programming in the USA. A business failure which the writer fears has just about zero chance of ever happening.

Furthermore, if such an unlikely event did happen, the very last thing that Congress would do would be to tap into Social Security funds to provide a "bailout". Sheeeeesh!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well I think the merger will hurt the ozone layer. Too many LIL will hurt the atmosphere...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Too many LIL will hurt the atmosphere...


Obviously this is due to the number of repeated showings of Jerry Springer that would suddenly be blasting through the stratosphere.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:

You ain't kidding.... Don't forget the space, millions of The Simpsons episodes that would take up...


----------

